
Harlem Shake JavaScriptifed - jalcine
https://github.com/moovweb/harlem_shaker
======
orangethirty
You know you are getting old when stuff like this does not make any sense
whatsoever.

~~~
peter_l_downs
Doesn't make sense to me (19 years old) or any of my friends either. The point
is that it's ridiculous. I think largely in part to the internet, absurdism
may now be part of our youth culture. It may always have been, but it's pretty
easy for weird things done by close friends (original Harlem Shake video) to
become hugely popular over the internet.

~~~
andreyf
Just because something doesn't make sense doesn't mean you can call it
"absurdism".

~~~
skcin7
It also has to catch on as a popular thing in society. I like the term
"absurdism".

~~~
andreyf
You may like how it sounds, but if you think it means "being popular and
making no sense", you don't understand what it is.

~~~
sixbrx
Well you prompted me to check whether I understand what "absurd" and "ism"
mean because it seemed pretty apt to me. Still does after checking, at least
for the standards of a comment on an article, as opposed to say a language
semantics journal.

Being popular gives us the "ism" part, by definition 3 at
<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/-ism> :

"a tendency of behaviour, action or opinion belonging to a class or group of
persons; the result of a doctrine, ideology, principle, or lack thereof"

The "absurd" part also fits pretty well:
<http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/absurd> "stupid or
unreasonable; silly in a humorous way"

~~~
andreyf
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absurdism>

~~~
andreyf
To clarify, the original use here was "absurdism may now be part of our youth
culture", which is certainly something one could argue, but I'd strongly
disagree with.

If he wanted to use the definition you're constructing, I think he should have
said "little absurdisms like this are a common part of our youth culture".
That, I could agree with.

~~~
peter_l_downs
I didn't realize this would be controversial. I meant "absurdism" in a non-
philosophical sense. The way you phrased it -- "little absurdisms like this
are a common part of our youth culture" -- sums it up perfectly.

------
jedp
Oh my god. This is the best thing ever. Thank you.

------
bowmessage
This goes fantastically with the "How Search Works" google.com link posted
today! :)

<http://www.google.com/insidesearch/howsearchworks/thestory/>

------
Osiris
At work today we were discussing ideas for a hack-a-thon we're having next
month and I suggested a website that would take a URL and make any website do
the harlem shake. Looks like I got beat to the punch.

~~~
dangrossman
This has been around for a few weeks: <http://hsmaker.com/>

------
Alterlife
Interesting... For some reason, the hacker news home page does not shake!

------
newnewnew
The Harlem Shake is not just harmless fun:
[http://soulfoodandtea.tumblr.com/post/43116034487/reclaiming...](http://soulfoodandtea.tumblr.com/post/43116034487/reclaiming-
the-harlem-shake)

~~~
InclinedPlane
That's not the way culture works, has worked, or should ever work. Cultural
interchange and osmosis is the name of the game, without it we'd be stuck with
isolated, provincial, outmoded cultures. In this case I don't see any aspect
of the recent so-called "harlem shake" meme lessening the culture or the name
of harlem.

A better argument would be that the "new" harlem shake isn't dancing, it's
just spastic upper body movements.

P.S. If anything I'd say that more people are going to learn about the real
harlem shake due to the popularity of the faux harlem shake than if the latter
had never existed. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5m6sJCbZEk>

~~~
n2j3
I think Charlie Brooker's crew nailed it on last night's episode..
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSRXb2SesfE>

------
E_Carefree
AWESOME!

------
nej
This just made my day, great job.

------
justplay
Anyhow its awesome .

